# The cheek on some people!



## bp122 (14 Aug 2022)

Today I was getting everything ready for our usual Monday bin collection. Emptied out in house recycling bin into the blue lid one. My wife also handed me a dead sunflower to put in our garden waste (brown) bin. I opened the bin to chick the dead sunflower and to my surprise, I found this.







Where we live is actually a very nice area, great community and haven't come across a soul who is unhelpful or inconsiderate.

This is purely some walkers from somewhere else (we do get people parking by the shops half a mile away and go on a village walk)

Not only it's not their bin to put their rubbish in after a jolly cup of coffee, just two effing feet to the right is the recycling bin (less than half full) with a blue effing lid and with "Recycling" in Queen's English.

Had it been just the cardboard cup, I would have erupted less as that is biodegradable, but not only it had a recyclable plastic lid, but there was a balled up tinfoil stuffed in the cup when they chucked it. Means this moron had a piece of brownie or sausage roll or snack of some kind and thought this would be a good idea to do this!

Had I been there when it happened, I would have used that poor pipper as target practice with a few cricket balls.

What a dimwit!


----------



## Bod (15 Aug 2022)

At least it was in "a" bin, not chucked in the garden.

Bod


----------



## niall Y (15 Aug 2022)

I sympathise, we liven a quiet rural spot with a small beach nearby and visitors just use the verges to drop this kind of rubbish. So it ends up in our bin - we just have to put it there. One day it was McDonald's wrappers and our nearest branch is over 30 miles away!


----------



## Spectric (15 Aug 2022)

That is the modern way, go to a drive through and buy a load of shieete then just open the car window and chuck out the rubbish later, go into the countryside and bring along the must have disposable barbecue so you can produce carcinogenic food, then just get up and walk away once finished leaving the mess behind whilst not even thinking about the potential for a forrest fire and of course the good old disposable cups that so many people walk around with as it probably reminds them of childhood beakers and then dispose of anyway seen fit, someones bin or just shove it in the hedge next to the bag of dog shiete that is already hanging there waiting to explode as it gasses away.


----------



## Sandyn (15 Aug 2022)

Take the positive view, they didn't throw it on the ground. I can understand the annoyance though.


----------



## shed9 (15 Aug 2022)

I wouldn't be so quick to assume it's an 'outsider'.


----------



## johna.clements (15 Aug 2022)

I would not mind if someone put the odd cup in my residual waste bin but would be annoyed if they put non recyclable in my recycling bin. It is better that it goes in the bin than on the street.


----------



## Spectric (15 Aug 2022)

shed9 said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to assume it's an 'outsider'.


It could be anyone and unless you live in a high tourist area then the probability gets less, could be someone looking to see how you react. What you need is something that will jump out when the lid is opened.


----------



## bp122 (15 Aug 2022)

shed9 said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to assume it's an 'outsider'.


Hard to think who it can be. My wife and I both don't drink any hot drinks, the other member is a 2 year old who can't reach the top of the bin. My father in law likes a cuppa but hates anything that he hasn't made himself or something from a nice restaurant. And we haven't had a visitor. Could be a delivery driver, I suppose, but our postie is a legend, DPD driver is a nice chap.


----------



## bp122 (15 Aug 2022)

Spectric said:


> It could be anyone and unless you live in a high tourist area then the probability gets less, could be someone looking to see how you react. What you need is something that will jump out when the lid is opened.


Pop up Bin police mascot!


----------



## niall Y (15 Aug 2022)

shed9 said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to assume it's an 'outsider'.


We live in a remote area with a few farms and any hardly any houses. So by definition every one is an ' outsider' as in * You ain't from round 'ere are yuh ?*


----------



## shed9 (15 Aug 2022)

niall Y said:


> We live in a remote area with a few farms and any hardly any houses. So by definition every one is an ' outsider' as in * You ain't from round 'ere are yuh ?*


Me too and every time someone finds a stone moved, a gate disturbed or a coffee cup in the wrong bin, the local mafia collaborates to decide what type of outsider had likely committed the heinous crime.


----------



## bp122 (15 Aug 2022)

shed9 said:


> Me too and every time someone finds a stone moved, a gate disturbed or a coffee cup in the wrong bin, the local mafia collaborates to decide what type of outsider had likely committed the heinous crime.


Sounds like a past-it, dull mafia!


----------



## Bingy man (15 Aug 2022)

I can certainly sympathise with you , I’m a bit ocd when it comes to recycling as it’s my bit to help the environment- the local council is quite strict on what can and can’t be recycled. Put my r/ bin out last week and it wasn’t emptied- large stickers plastered all over it - NO BLACK BAGS !!! Etc . Not possible I thought as I’m very careful on what goes in it - I even remove parcel tape from the cardboard and rinse out sauce bottles and ready meal tray etc . But there it was a large black bag full of someone else’s rubbish so on went the gloves and face mask and I went through it . Fortunately near the top I found a letter addressed to someone in the next street, so fuming I stormed off to deliver the rubbish back to its rightful owner , banged the door down and let rip but unfortunately the bag split and the rubbish fell to her lovely clean drive . She was shouting profanities until I showed her the letters addressed to her house- silence and I just left. Now I have to get up at 6am on recycling day so the bin won’t be filled by others .


----------



## bp122 (16 Aug 2022)

Bingy man said:


> I can certainly sympathise with you , I’m a bit ocd when it comes to recycling as it’s my bit to help the environment- the local council is quite strict on what can and can’t be recycled. Put my r/ bin out last week and it wasn’t emptied- large stickers plastered all over it - NO BLACK BAGS !!! Etc . Not possible I thought as I’m very careful on what goes in it - I even remove parcel tape from the cardboard and rinse out sauce bottles and ready meal tray etc . But there it was a large black bag full of someone else’s rubbish so on went the gloves and face mask and I went through it . Fortunately near the top I found a letter addressed to someone in the next street, so fuming I stormed off to deliver the rubbish back to its rightful owner , banged the door down and let rip but unfortunately the bag split and the rubbish fell to her lovely clean drive . She was shouting profanities until I showed her the letters addressed to her house- silence and I just left. Now I have to get up at 6am on recycling day so the bin won’t be filled by others .


That's poetic! But unfortunate that they came all the way to your street to do that to you rather than keep it in their own house for 2 more weeks.


----------



## Bingy man (16 Aug 2022)

bp122 said:


> That's poetic! But unfortunate that they came all the way to your street to do that to you rather than keep it in their own house for 2 more weeks.


I’ve since found out that certain people in this area do this on a regular basis, they cruise the nearby streets looking for part filled bins and deposit their excess bags, worse than that a few that are to lazy to put their bins out in time for them to be collected will actually place the bins in another nearby street. I’ve spoken to the crew that empty the bins at the block of flats where I live and they are now aware that 6 bins max /12 on recycling day as it’s not fair on them either.


----------



## shed9 (16 Aug 2022)

Bingy man said:


> I can certainly sympathise with you , I’m a bit ocd when it comes to recycling as it’s my bit to help the environment- the local council is quite strict on what can and can’t be recycled. Put my r/ bin out last week and it wasn’t emptied- large stickers plastered all over it - NO BLACK BAGS !!! Etc . Not possible I thought as I’m very careful on what goes in it - I even remove parcel tape from the cardboard and rinse out sauce bottles and ready meal tray etc . But there it was a large black bag full of someone else’s rubbish so on went the gloves and face mask and I went through it . Fortunately near the top I found a letter addressed to someone in the next street, so fuming I stormed off to deliver the rubbish back to its rightful owner , banged the door down and let rip but unfortunately the bag split and the rubbish fell to her lovely clean drive . She was shouting profanities until I showed her the letters addressed to her house- silence and I just left. Now I have to get up at 6am on recycling day so the bin won’t be filled by others .


I genuinely cannot tell if these responses are comic genius, border-line trolling or if they are real? If the former, hats off to you, if the later apologies, and my mistake.


----------



## Bingy man (16 Aug 2022)

shed9 said:


> I genuinely cannot tell if these responses are comic genius or if they are real? If the former, hats off to you, if the later apologies, and my mistake.


Definitely real, if I took you down I particular street and we counted the general rubbish bins and the number of houses you like myself would soon realise the numbers don’t add up -and not by 2 or 3 extra bins more like an extra 20+ . It’s only happened since the council changed to fortnightly collections. I’m not saying the o p is trivial in any way just that where I live this problem is far worse. In other nearby areas every few houses there is a old fridge freezer, or a settee and other unwanted furniture just dumped , black bags of god knows what just left because they can’t be bothered to take it to the tip . A couple of weeks ago I accidentally dropped a cigarette but - picked it up but out of nowhere a council enforcement officer promptly fined me £75. for littering.


----------



## pe2dave (16 Aug 2022)

Confusion perhaps? Blue bin for .... Ours is black, other colours are available! Seems no uniform bin colours used in the UK?


----------



## clogs (16 Aug 2022)

we take our 3 Border Collies to the beach nearby....
IT'S ALOUD along with POO BAGS....
Plus one black bin bag for each of us, which we fill easily with the rubbish left by tourists on the beach..... even seen broken glass BURIED.....
on the way from the beach there is all the rubbish bins and recycle points u could want.....
grrrrrr.......

we rent out our house in the summer and we always point out where to leave their recycle....we offer to collect and dispose of it properly, 8times outta10 it's all gets put with the rubbish.....
most of the tourist are BRIT'S.......!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flying haggis (16 Aug 2022)

Bingy man said:


> Definitely real, if I took you down I particular street and we counted the general rubbish bins and the number of houses you like myself would soon realise the numbers don’t add up -and not by 2 or 3 extra bins more like an extra 20+ . It’s only happened since the council changed to fortnightly collections. I’m not saying the o p is trivial in any way just that where I live this problem is far worse. In other nearby areas every few houses there is a old fridge freezer, or a settee and other unwanted furniture just dumped , black bags of god knows what just left because they can’t be bothered to take it to the tip . A couple of weeks ago I accidentally dropped a cigarette but - picked it up but out of nowhere a council enforcement officer promptly fined me £75. for littering.


they are not supposed to just fine you they have to give you the chance to pick it up and dispose correctly, so contest the fine!


----------



## Lorenzl (16 Aug 2022)

I remember a documentary about recycling and in one shot the bins were left outside in alley's all the time. The bin men were going down checking the bins before taking them to the lorry and every recycling bin was empty.


----------



## bp122 (16 Aug 2022)

pe2dave said:


> Confusion perhaps? Blue bin for .... Ours is black, other colours are available! Seems no uniform bin colours used in the UK?


Good point.


----------



## Yojevol (16 Aug 2022)

pe2dave said:


> Confusion perhaps? Blue bin for .... Ours is black, other colours are available! Seems no uniform bin colours used in the UK?


Our green bin is blue and our other bin is green


----------



## johna.clements (16 Aug 2022)

Bingy man said:


> Definitely real, if I took you down I particular street and we counted the general rubbish bins and the number of houses you like myself would soon realise the numbers don’t add up -and not by 2 or 3 extra bins more like an extra 20+ . It’s only happened since the council changed to fortnightly collections. I’m not saying the o p is trivial in any way just that where I live this problem is far worse. In other nearby areas every few houses there is a old fridge freezer, or a settee and other unwanted furniture just dumped , black bags of god knows what just left because they can’t be bothered to take it to the tip . A couple of weeks ago I accidentally dropped a cigarette but - picked it up but out of nowhere a council enforcement officer promptly fined me £75. for littering.


Not everyone has access to a vehicle to take stuff to the tip. But that is not an excuse for dumping stuff in the street.

You can get rid of a lot of stuff great escape style in your residual waste bin. If you can not give away a settee you can smash it up and feed it into your bin a bit at a time. I disposed of all the old carpets to my house this way, took a few collections for each room but all I had to do was cut it up and bag it and drop a bag in each time.

Things like fridges they can normally take away the old one when the deliver the new.


----------



## Lorenzl (16 Aug 2022)

I have got rid of mattresses a washing machine and loads of other large items in the recycling bin. You just have to get it small enough to fit in and the cover it with normal recyclable items.

Two weeks ago our recycling bins were refused. One had items in a black bin bag and they had changed the rules recently without telling anyone about it. I have no idea why the other was refused; perhaps they were un happy with the first so decided to refuse the second out of principle.


----------



## selectortone (16 Aug 2022)

I got rid of a knackered old upright piano by taking it apart, breaking up the wooden parts that weren't worth keeping and topping up the bin before collection day over a few weeks. The cast iron string frame was too big for that, I had to take it to the dump. When I got there a gang of p*keys appeared from nowhere and had it out of the back of my estate car as soon as I opened the tailgate


----------



## shed9 (16 Aug 2022)

I find if I have gone over my waste quota, it's just as easy to put everything into black bags, drive up to Wolverhampton and leave it outside a random house with the other waste bags. Top tip for Tuesday, drop in someone else's old postal letters to put them off the scent.


----------



## Peri (16 Aug 2022)

Yojevol said:


> Our green bin is blue and our other bin is green



And for the colour blind transgressors our red bin is next to the green bin.


----------



## Bingy man (16 Aug 2022)

johna.clements said:


> Not everyone has access to a vehicle to take stuff to the tip. But that is not an excuse for dumping stuff in the street.
> 
> You can get rid of a lot of stuff great escape style in your residual waste bin. If you can not give away a settee you can smash it up and feed it into your bin a bit at a time. I disposed of all the old carpets to my house this way, took a few collections for each room but all I had to do was cut it up and bag it and drop a bag in each time.
> 
> Things like fridges they can normally take away the old one when the deliver the new.


Exactly- I once got rid of a 7ft x 6 ft 3” breeze block wall via the general waste bins a couple of blocks in every bin , took a few weeks but got there eventually, I did see the bin men huffing and puffing when I put too much in the 1st time .


----------



## Bingy man (16 Aug 2022)

flying haggis said:


> they are not supposed to just fine you they have to give you the chance to pick it up and dispose correctly, so contest the fine!


Once it was brought to my attention I picked it up straight away and apologised-explained I was not myself, I had just received some bad news and I was in extreme pain but ticket issued. Contested the fine but got nowhere so had to pay for fear of it going to court and costing me hundreds, I pointed out all the rubbish nearby and the fridges and freezer’s but to no avail- they can’t catch the fly tipping merchants and those that dump tons of rubbish in the countryside but catch a few decent people who drop a cigarette butt or their child drops a sweet rapper and they appear from nowhere and pounce .( rant over ) it was my cigarette so I took my punishment.


----------



## bruno26 (16 Aug 2022)

bp122 said:


> Today I was getting everything ready for our usual Monday bin collection. Emptied out in house recycling bin into the blue lid one. My wife also handed me a dead sunflower to put in our garden waste (brown) bin. I opened the bin to chick the dead sunflower and to my surprise, I found this.
> 
> View attachment 141714
> 
> ...


Well at least they did not throw it on the floor adding to the litter which often happens


----------



## sawtooth-9 (17 Aug 2022)

Groan.
If this is your biggest issue, YOU have a problem.
Sure it's not the "right " thing to do. But really !

So to others on the site - what "gets you goat " - like REALLY annoys you, and is it that important.

My real annoyance is the focus on the petty.

What's yours ?
Lets "stir the pot"


----------



## bp122 (17 Aug 2022)

sawtooth-9 said:


> Groan.
> If this is your biggest issue, YOU have a problem.
> Sure it's not the "right " thing to do. But really !
> So to others on the site - what "gets you goat " - like REALLY annoys you, and is it that important.
> ...


Sorry that my annoyance of the stupidity of people who don't care about the environment annoys you, mate. 

And never has it been stated that this is my biggest issue. 

So, thanks for your contribution


----------



## bp122 (17 Aug 2022)

Bingy man said:


> Once it was brought to my attention I picked it up straight away and apologised-explained I was not myself, I had just received some bad news and I was in extreme pain but ticket issued. Contested the fine but got nowhere so had to pay for fear of it going to court and costing me hundreds, I pointed out all the rubbish nearby and the fridges and freezer’s but to no avail- they can’t catch the fly tipping merchants and those that dump tons of rubbish in the countryside but catch a few decent people who drop a cigarette butt or their child drops a sweet rapper and they appear from nowhere and pounce .( rant over ) it was my cigarette so I took my punishment.


Ah, that sucks! It's like a CCTV camera captures when you unknowingly (or due to panic) venture into a one way street in the wrong direction in a new place and you get a penalty issued in a few days with your car reg clearly displayed, but the same camera or other cameras are surprisingly out of order / blurry / obscured by trees when someone smashes your windscreen to steal a car phone charger worth a tenner!


----------



## Bingy man (17 Aug 2022)

bp122 said:


> Ah, that sucks! It's like a CCTV camera captures when you unknowingly (or due to panic) venture into a one way street in the wrong direction in a new place and you get a penalty issued in a few days with your car reg clearly displayed, but the same camera or other cameras are surprisingly out of order / blurry / obscured by trees when someone smashes your windscreen to steal a car phone charger worth a tenner!


So true - not to mention the drivers ignoring red lights , speeding and dangerous driving oh and don’t get me started on those super decibel busting explosive rally type exhausts that seem so common nowadays. Grrr


----------



## Lorenzl (17 Aug 2022)

Bingy man said:


> decibel busting explosive rally type exhausts


That annoys me about bikers; they put earplugs in as the exhausts are so noisy but don't care about everyone else!


----------



## shed9 (17 Aug 2022)

sawtooth-9 said:


> Groan.
> If this is your biggest issue, YOU have a problem.
> Sure it's not the "right " thing to do. But really !
> 
> ...


There is some merit to these words. I too find these issues of misuse of colour coded recycling bins a tad 'first world problems'.


----------



## Spectric (17 Aug 2022)

Is all this rubbish dumping and general behavior not just down to the way society now thinks is acceptable, it is more than likely a generation thing. Standards have fallen over the years for whatever reason and if the police no longer take any interest in burgularies and just accept them as petty crime then where does littering come on the scale of things.

A good example that modern society has a real major problem is when an 80 year old in a mobility scooter is stabbed to death, that says it all about life in the UK and that it has gone right down the pan.


----------



## bp122 (17 Aug 2022)

shed9 said:


> There is some merit to these words. I too find these issues of misuse of colour coded recycling bins a tad 'first world problems'.


This is hilarious! 

A "first worlder" educating someone who grew up and spent over two decades in a third world country (and some really rough neighbourhoods in the continent) about first world problems!

I suppose it is trivial to think about the environment, while I have been educated to care about it and treat it as a global or "world problem", I should have taken the approach of, "well, I'm not going to be alive when it's an issue so why bother!"


----------



## niall Y (17 Aug 2022)

selectortone said:


> I got rid of a knackered old upright piano by taking it apart, breaking up the wooden parts that weren't worth keeping and topping up the bin before collection day over a few weeks. The cast iron string frame was too big for that, I had to take it to the dump. When I got there a gang of p*keys appeared from nowhere and had it out of the back of my estate car as soon as I opened the tailgate


Hmm,............ read your abbreviation as 'piano keys' Duh....


----------



## selectortone (17 Aug 2022)

Spectric said:


> Is all this rubbish dumping and general behavior not just down to the way society now thinks is acceptable


If you want to see discarded rubbish come and have a look at our beaches here in Bournemouth after a sunny day. It's disgusting - disposable barbecues, plastic bottles, cans, bags of faeces, plastic food wrappers, carrier bags, nappies, it's worse than Glastonbury, only we get it every week throughout the summer. I've lived here for 45 years and it never used to be like this. Why can't people take their litter home?


----------



## bp122 (17 Aug 2022)

selectortone said:


> If you want to see discarded rubbish come and have a look at our beaches here in Bournemouth after a sunny day. It's disgusting - disposable barbecues, plastic bottles, cans, bags of faeces, plastic food wrappers, carrier bags, nappies, it's worse than Glastonbury, only we get it every week throughout the summer. I've lived here for 45 years and it never used to be like this. Why can't people take their litter home?


Ouch!

I bet you, one of the reasons they may not take their litter back is maybe they don't want to dirty their loud Audis and BMWs (says a man who owns a quiet BMW which is proudly dirty, as I'd much rather it is stuck in the door pockets of my car rather than on the street)


----------



## selectortone (17 Aug 2022)




----------



## bp122 (17 Aug 2022)

selectortone said:


> View attachment 141870


No excuse for that!

A few hundred fish will suffer because of someone's laziness!


----------



## selectortone (17 Aug 2022)

bp122 said:


> No excuse for that!
> 
> A few hundred fish will suffer because of someone's laziness!


No, it's all cleared up by the council. I can think of better uses for my council tax.

People say we need the visitor revenue but these morons bring their own food and drink , park anywhere they like blocking peoples' drives, bus routes and emergency vehicles, go home without spending anything and leave the place looking like Armageddon.


----------



## bp122 (17 Aug 2022)

selectortone said:


> No, it's all cleared up by the council. I can think of better uses for my council tax.


Agree, but at least they will be disposed off responsibly. Whoever Coined the term "national waste" is on the money here.

All just because someone couldn't be bothered.


----------



## Spectric (17 Aug 2022)

Don't clear it up, leave it above the tide line and add loads of farmyard manure as well on the beach so these people can spend the day in real shieete and maybe they will get the message.


----------



## Bingy man (17 Aug 2022)

Spectric said:


> Is all this rubbish dumping and general behavior not just down to the way society now thinks is acceptable, it is more than likely a generation thing. Standards have fallen over the years for whatever reason and if the police no longer take any interest in burgularies and just accept them as petty crime then where does littering come on the scale of things.
> 
> A good example that modern society has a real major problem is when an 80 year old in a mobility scooter is stabbed to death, that says it all about life in the UK and that it has gone right down the pan.


Your absolutely correct- unfortunately although modern technology has expanded the we live and interact the common sense, good behaviour, and respect for the environment, animals and of course each other is long gone . lives can be taken and snubbed out , while not wanting to jump on the (young) a hell of a lot of this type of crime is committed by teenagers and young men and women. It’s sickening to constantly hear of these attacks and deaths just because they feel a sense of entitlement to behave in the way they do . It does make the subject of littering quite trivial but it’s all linked imo..


----------



## Bingy man (17 Aug 2022)

selectortone said:


> If you want to see discarded rubbish come and have a look at our beaches here in Bournemouth after a sunny day. It's disgusting - disposable barbecues, plastic bottles, cans, bags of faeces, plastic food wrappers, carrier bags, nappies, it's worse than Glastonbury, only we get it every week throughout the summer. I've lived here for 45 years and it never used to be like this. Why can't people take their litter home?


As a young lad I’ll never forget those adverts of a angry farmer cursing the couple that left all their pick nick rubbish in his field and then left the gate open - showing my age but it’s stuck with me for years- and the times I’ve seen a group in a car at mackys or kfc then just throw the rubbish onto the car park even though the bin is 3 ft away .


----------



## bp122 (17 Aug 2022)

Bingy man said:


> Your absolutely correct- unfortunately although modern technology has expanded the we live and interact the common sense, good behaviour, and respect for the environment, animals and of course each other is long gone . lives can be taken and snubbed out , while not wanting to jump on the (young) a hell of a lot of this type of crime is committed by teenagers and young men and women. It’s sickening to constantly hear of these attacks and deaths just because they feel a sense of entitlement to behave in the way they do . It does make the subject of littering quite trivial but it’s all linked imo..


Agree on the young(ish) offenders, just seems like there is a lot of internal anger and resentment about something that manifests into a blow out and causes damage everywhere - life or otherwise. 

Access to violent content, cyber bullying, keyboard warriors all contribute to one's state of mind. 

But on the contrary, I have seen many youngsters taking the steps against bad environmental practices. Start ups who are targeting specific problems to make our world and future better. 

I guess it comes down to the correct education and nurturing. If one's parents are prejudist, abusive and generally anti societal, it is naturally picked up and adopted (unknowingly) by impressionable young minds.

But the right attitude towards harmonious living, respect towards people and nature, generally yields better behaved generation. 

As the technology gets more sophisticated, the avenues of misinformation also grow in number and sophistication, so more people will readily believe in the wrong things!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Aug 2022)

I remember going into a coastal village shop one lunchtime about 40 years ago. The owner served me and asked if we'd had a good beach party the night before. Yes, I replied, excellent - but why do you presume it was us? He was a parish councillor and got all the complaints. Because we always get told when there's a party, and we always know when it's you lot - there's never any trace left you've been there, he said.
There is no need for the littering.


----------



## Thingybob (17 Aug 2022)

selectortone said:


> If you want to see discarded rubbish come and have a look at our beaches here in Bournemouth after a sunny day. It's disgusting - disposable barbecues, plastic bottles, cans, bags of faeces, plastic food wrappers, carrier bags, nappies, it's worse than Glastonbury, only we get it every week throughout the summer. I've lived here for 45 years and it never used to be like this. Why can't people take their litter home?


Because its too much trouble and why should i shift mine they left thiers Education, Education, Education


----------



## bp122 (17 Aug 2022)

Thingybob said:


> Because its too much trouble and why should i shift mine they left thiers Education, Education, Education


Is there a clapping emoji on the reaction button???


----------



## Bingy man (17 Aug 2022)

bp122 said:


> Agree on the young(ish) offenders, just seems like there is a lot of internal anger and resentment about something that manifests into a blow out and causes damage everywhere - life or otherwise.
> 
> Access to violent content, cyber bullying, keyboard warriors all contribute to one's state of mind.
> 
> ...


Yes a young mind is like a sponge ready to absorb but it takes an educated mind to absorb the right information, I’d say the lack of a farther figure and other positive role models also comes into play but I had neither. at 14-15 I went off the rails , got in trouble a few times with the law but what put me straight was the look of absolute disappointment in my moms eyes and I changed my ways there and then . I’ve worked and earned my money ever since -honesty being the best policy. I think far too many people are severely influenced by celebrities and the richer people of this world that flaunt their wealth and the current culture of reality tv and of course utube . Far too many want this lifestyle but don’t want to put the effort in to earn it they just take what’s yours and will go above and beyond to get it .


----------



## johna.clements (17 Aug 2022)

Most murders are committed by people the victim knows.

There were 534 murders last year, few are reported in the national media

689 in 2001/2
687 in 1992
618 in 1982
476 in 1972
299 in 1962
400 in 1952
406 in 1942
289 in 1932
243 in 1922
311 in 1911

Given the population increase it does not look like we are living in a particularly dangerous time.

(edited media for murder!)


----------



## Thingybob (17 Aug 2022)

selectortone said:


> View attachment 141870


Rember the days when pop was in glass bottles and you got money back on empties great little earner for the kids , A couple of weeks ago we had our carnival in the beer tent you paid a £1 for a rigid plastic glass with the logo "please reuse me" on it and at the end of the week you got your £1 back if you returned it , the granddaughter was given 10 glasses on the night so made £10 quid over the week she was given over 50odd glasses and no sights like above . I still think the onus should be put on the vendors/manufactures to pay towards the cleanup or find alternative packaging Rant over just looking after my new home town


----------



## bp122 (17 Aug 2022)

Thingybob said:


> Rember the days when pop was in glass bottles and you got money back on empties great little earner for the kids , A couple of weeks ago we had our carnival in the beer tent you paid a £1 for a rigid plastic glass with the logo "please reuse me" on it and at the end of the week you got your £1 back if you returned it , the granddaughter was given 10 glasses on the night so made £10 quid over the week she was given over 50odd glasses and no sights like above . I still think the onus should be put on the vendors/manufactures to pay towards the cleanup or find alternative packaging Rant over just looking after my new home town


Good point well made.

I was discussing similar subject with a mate of mine.

My thought was that people (general populace, not the ones who already care) don't really pay attention to the environmental reforms until it affects them or their pockets.

Best example is the shopping bag situation. People who cared for years, made an effort to take their own bags or at least minimised the number of free bags they had to take if they had no choice. This was common knowledge, but general populace never took it seriously. Then one day the law says you have to pay 5p per bag, overnight people started buying "bags for life", giving a bit more thought about it and cringed when they had to fork out 5p per bag. But overall, no action until the consequences were costly for them.

People cannot be trusted to act in anything but their own self interest. Not saying I have been a saint all my life, but when I was wrong, I admitted it, paid the fine and practiced the solution into my lifestyle.

As you say, if vendors are held responsible, who can then charge a refundable premium to the customers, even if the problem isn't eliminated it is at least reduced drastically.


----------



## Bingy man (17 Aug 2022)

Thingybob said:


> Rember the days when pop was in glass bottles and you got money back on empties great little earner for the kids , A couple of weeks ago we had our carnival in the beer tent you paid a £1 for a rigid plastic glass with the logo "please reuse me" on it and at the end of the week you got your £1 back if you returned it , the granddaughter was given 10 glasses on the night so made £10 quid over the week she was given over 50odd glasses and no sights like above . I still think the onus should be put on the vendors/manufactures to pay towards the cleanup or find alternative packaging Rant over just looking after my new home town


I used to do this back in the day as I lived very close to dunstall racecourse. I’d come home with a pocket full of change and and the odd £1 note ( very rare in 1978) but it was pocket money and worth the effort.


----------



## bp122 (17 Aug 2022)

Bingy man said:


> I used to do this back in the day as I lived very close to dunstall racecourse. I’d come home with a pocket full of change and and the odd £1 note ( very rare in 1978) but it was pocket money and worth the effort.


Wow. Didn't know there was a £1 note. Rarest denomination I ever saw was a £50 note! My first day in the country and I gave that to the bus driver at the airport, never seen a man more confused! 

I now know exactly what he was thinking, "are you having me on? Where the hell did you come from"?


----------



## Lorenzl (17 Aug 2022)

When I was younger I lived on a housing estate that was still under construction. I would go and get supplies from the shop for the plasterer's and get the deposit back on the bottles. I would also help plaster; mostly used a block with nails in to put a pattern on the browning !


----------



## Lorenzl (17 Aug 2022)

There used to be a 10/- ( bob ) note as well - 10 shillings.


----------



## johna.clements (17 Aug 2022)

bp122 said:


> Wow. Didn't know there was a £1 note. Rarest denomination I ever saw was a £50 note! My first day in the country and I gave that to the bus driver at the airport, never seen a man more confused!
> 
> I now know exactly what he was thinking, "are you having me on? Where the hell did you come from"?


The £1 note went in the 80s.

I think you can still get Scottish £1 notes but has been awhile since i have seen one.


----------



## Fidget (17 Aug 2022)

I'm rich I tells ya!


----------



## bp122 (17 Aug 2022)

Fidget said:


> I'm rich I tells ya!
> 
> View attachment 141887


I know where you live


----------



## Spectric (17 Aug 2022)

Maybe if we bring back the stocks then some lessons can be taught!


----------



## shed9 (17 Aug 2022)

bp122 said:


> This is hilarious!
> 
> A "first worlder" educating someone who grew up and spent over two decades in a third world country (and some really rough neighbourhoods in the continent) about first world problems!
> 
> I suppose it is trivial to think about the environment, while I have been educated to care about it and treat it as a global or "world problem", I should have taken the approach of, "well, I'm not going to be alive when it's an issue so why bother!"


The fact you haven't a Scoobies on my own provenance aside, just take a step back and look at your own reality. You felt sufficient aggrieved justification by a misplaced Starbucks cup in the wrong bin to compose a new thread about the whole thing, with pictures no less. You then even took umbrage when someone else felt this was just a tad minor in the grand scheme of things right now.

I'm afraid to tell you that this is the very epitome of 'first world problems'......and that's okay but no need to get precious about it.


----------



## Bingy man (17 Aug 2022)

Fidget said:


> I'm rich I tells ya!
> 
> View attachment 141887


Not seen one for over £40 years - think you may of missed the cut off point to change them to coins lol


----------



## bp122 (17 Aug 2022)

shed9 said:


> The fact you haven't a Scoobies on my own provenance aside, just take a step back and look at your own reality. You felt sufficient aggrieved justification by a misplaced Starbucks cup in the wrong bin to compose a new thread about the whole thing, with pictures no less. You then even took umbrage when someone else felt this was just a tad minor in the grand scheme of things right now.
> 
> I'm afraid to tell you that this is the very epitome of 'first world problems'.


You can take personal offense at whatever you fancy. But this mentality is precisely the reason we are in the environmental crisis. 

Environmental issues always were deemed not to be not serious enough "in the grand scheme of things", but one of the biggest issues we face today. 

If you still can't understand the difference between a "first world problem" and a "world problem", then it is pointless for me to try to convince you. 

For the record, I wasn't complaining about lack of tanning salons or 5G coverage, too few fries in my burger or the cost of Netflix subscriptions. (Intrigued to see if my issue was the epitome of first world problems, what are these!)

I was talking about one person's mentality of not giving a damn and about lack of the simplest effort that could have made the difference. Wrong things ending up in the wrong place. How many go unnoticed? How many more share the same mentality? We produce 1000s of tonnes of unavoidable waste per day, would it be too much to ask to get it right to the best of our ability? 

I for one smile at people who laugh at me when I remove the plastic tape from a cardboard box, because I know I can make that difference. 

Education doesn't stop when you graduate or leave school. But lack of it sure confused the hell out of some!


----------



## clogs (17 Aug 2022)

we need a national conscription again....for those 35 and under......
it'd do a few things in one go.....
the naughty boys will learn how to behave....
and the rest will leave the country ASAP....
so that's the housing, schooling and health problems sorted.....
EASY.....


----------



## Bingy man (17 Aug 2022)

I used to watch with intrigue as my friend used to sort stuff out for recycling when I worked away from home in West Sussex. Why are you doing that I asked- to help the environment and protect it for the generations to come he replied, but why are you removing the labels from the milk cartons and why are you washing out the bottles and food containers etc -just chuck it in the bin . He explained that some things can be recycled but others can’t- I’m just doing my bit and if everyone does a bit it becomes a lot . We went fishing that weekend and I was looking at the beautiful scenery of the South Downs and then a the litter left by previous anglers -beer cans cigarette buts and all manner of waste left behind and discarded . I spent 15 mins clearing it away and put it in the bin nearby. Now you understand why I recycle my mate said and I’ve done it ever since. My general rubbish bin is 1/3 full after 2 weeks but my recycling bin is full after 1 week . Just a pity the colours for the bins aren’t the same everywhere .


----------



## johna.clements (17 Aug 2022)

Bingy man said:


> Not seen one for over £40 years - think you may of missed the cut off point to change them to coins lol


The bank of England will change them for coins.


----------



## johna.clements (17 Aug 2022)

30 September 22 is the last day to use old paper £20 and £50 notes.


----------



## Bingy man (17 Aug 2022)

johna.clements said:


> The bank of England will change them for coins.


Well I never new they still would - always learning on this forum


----------



## johna.clements (17 Aug 2022)

Bingy man said:


> Well I never new they still would - always learning on this forum


Yes by post or in person at the Bank of England.

They will even exchange very badly damaged notes but they will err in there favour.


----------



## Peri (17 Aug 2022)

clogs said:


> we need a national conscription again....for those 35 and under......
> it'd do a few things in one go.....
> the naughty boys will learn how to behave....


Or you'll have loads of superfit criminals who can outrun plod, are used to getting up at 5am to plan, and know how to kill with their bare hands


----------



## Thingybob (17 Aug 2022)

johna.clements said:


> The bank of England will change them for coins.


Due to inflation that would be 1p coins


----------



## Thingybob (17 Aug 2022)

I like to watch "How do they do that " cant some bright spark at beeb or other tv stations make some programmes about where the recycling goes from tip to end user, might get others thinking i could reuse that and form a new buisness . School leavers take note


----------



## Adam W. (17 Aug 2022)

Lorenzl said:


> There used to be a 10/- ( bob ) note as well - 10 shillings.


And a nine bob note, but you couldn't spend it.


----------



## Thingybob (17 Aug 2022)

Adam W. said:


> And a nine bob note, but you couldn't spend it.


Used to know a few people who were as bent as one


----------



## shed9 (17 Aug 2022)

bp122 said:


> You can take personal offense at whatever you fancy. But this mentality is precisely the reason we are in the environmental crisis.
> 
> Environmental issues always were deemed not to be not serious enough "in the grand scheme of things", but one of the biggest issues we face today.


No offence taken, just bemusement at your original post and subsequent self-back patting retorts.
A random person keeping you awake by using the wrong bin, not no bin, but the wrong bin is not an environmental issue, it's a whole mess of many things but the biggest issue we face today it ain't.


bp122 said:


> If you still can't understand the difference between a "first world problem" and a "world problem", then it is pointless for me to try to convince you.


Trust me, it is utterly pointless trying to convince me that erroneous use of your recycle bin is a world problem, you have my agreement there.


bp122 said:


> For the record, I wasn't complaining about lack of tanning salons or 5G coverage, too few fries in my burger or the cost of Netflix subscriptions. (Intrigued to see if my issue was the epitome of first world problems, what are these!)


Nope you complained someone used the wrong bin, again not no bin but the wrong coloured coded bin.


bp122 said:


> I was talking about one person's mentality of not giving a damn and about lack of the simplest effort that could have made the difference. Wrong things ending up in the wrong place. How many go unnoticed? How many more share the same mentality? We produce 1000s of tonnes of unavoidable waste per day, would it be too much to ask to get it right to the best of our ability?


I think you are putting way too much thought into how important your recycle bin is.


bp122 said:


> I for one smile at people who laugh at me when I remove the plastic tape from a cardboard box, because I know I can make that difference.


No one is laughing at you, that's your assumption. Getting a feel for how you respond to simple commentary on your own comments in an online general discussion about a bin however is probably an indicator of how you integrate within your community. I don't blame you for being paranoid.


bp122 said:


> Education doesn't stop when you graduate or leave school. But lack of it sure confused the hell out of some!


Are we still talking about the bin?


The world is on fire, literally on fire, the science of climate collapse and at-scale GHG mitigation (my day job) is way past people opening the right bin on a country walk or more likely your neighbour who is (and I'm taking a post graduation, school leavers, educated guess here) most probably messing with you. That discussion is thirty years behind schedule, the issue is way past this and no it's not a case of every little helps anymore; It never was and will always, to some extent, remain the sanctuary of people who do the bare minimum but then congratulate themselves by posting it on the interweb.

Don't delude yourself that you are crusading for a cleaner future by ranting about recycling confusion. By all means have a moan, but don't conflate it with righteous environmentalism in your back peddling from your amusing pics of the horrendous crime of the wrong bin being used. It's just a little bit Wallace & Gromit and again, it's just a little bit of a first world problem.


----------



## bp122 (17 Aug 2022)

shed9 said:


> No offence taken, just bemusement at your original post and subsequent self-back patting retorts.
> A random person keeping you awake by using the wrong bin, not no bin, but the wrong bin is not an environmental issue, it's a whole mess of many things but the biggest issue we face today it ain't.
> 
> Trust me, it is utterly pointless trying to convince me that erroneous use of your recycle bin is a world problem, you have my agreement there.
> ...


Look who's getting precious about it now!

If you don't understand someone's point of view call them righteous and add the word "ism" to whatever you think sounds smart!

And just because you want to believe the change, however small, is pointless, doesn't mean you can shove it down my throat.

Yup, that sounds about right!


----------



## bp122 (17 Aug 2022)

And for someone who said I don't have a scooby of who you are or what your story is , you just formed a bunch of assumptions about me and how I integrate with my community. The irony is amusing here, but not apparent to you. But hey, we all think we are cool and laid back until someone challenges us, and then all the cool just jumps out of a window and we start dissecting the challenger's comments bit by bit, and sometimes we still don't get the point! 

Anyway, I'm done because this has reached a point where I really don't see the point in engaging. But, you can carry on if you like, there are lot more statements to go through and dissect.


----------



## shed9 (17 Aug 2022)

I'll wager (admittedly a bunch of formed ironic assumptions on my part) that popcorn sales are strong around Haddenham.


----------



## JimJay (18 Aug 2022)

I have to admit that the first thing to cross my mind on reading the initial rant was that perhaps the "culprit" was from another area and had no idea what the bin colours denoted. They probably thought that "in a bin is better than on the pavement", and in a sane world they'd have been correct; given the current state of things it certainly seems that officious Bin Police and sleepless nights worrying over what goes in which receptacle is akin to fiddling while Rome burns.....


----------



## sawtooth-9 (18 Aug 2022)

bp122 said:


> Sorry that my annoyance of the stupidity of people who don't care about the environment annoys you, mate.
> 
> And never has it been stated that this is my biggest issue.
> 
> So, thanks for your contribution


It does not annoy me. Some people are really stupid and don't give a toss - that annoys me too
We should all care for our environment.
It might have gone into a wrong bin, but at least it didn't end up in the waterways.
I only question whether this transgression warranted a post.
Many have raised the issue of plastics on beaches and put the responsibility onto the companies that produce these products.
I suspect that a major contributor to this problem is the way we retail products. All packaged and coded to suit our retail system.
This comes from someone who spent many years developing packaging for a major UK based multinational.


----------



## bp122 (18 Aug 2022)

sawtooth-9 said:


> It does not annoy me. Some people are really stupid and don't give a toss - that annoys me too
> We should all care for our environment.
> It might have gone into a wrong bin, but at least it didn't end up in the waterways.
> I only question whether this transgression warranted a post.
> ...


I agree, it did not warrant a post, but it's an off topic discussion (mainly a rant). It wasn't a clickbait (another thing I really hate, and IS a first world problem) which said "read this if you want a free Festool domino". In another life, this would have been a discussion in a pub!

The frustration of it has been built up on many instances where I have seen the simplest things done wrong and almost all of those have consequences which aren't good to the water / soil.

I work for an agritech startup on autonomous farming machines and have seen lots of places, research on soil quality declining due to foreign objects that could have been avoided if people just made the right call.

No offence to anyone who didn't benefit from the thread, but I certainly did. I learnt what other people have seen, experienced.
Half the discussions that happen anywhere (pub / office / on a walk) don't need to be discussed, but they happen, and lead to people learning something from it, even if it is just one person.

Regarding the retail packaging, you have piqued my interest. Did you design packaging for fresh veg produce or like processed foods or cereal boxes etc? I have been following some stuff on this topic recently and even came across a student who is designing a clear packaging material made out of fish scales, so it is biodegradable. She is also trying to develop a vegan version of that (god knows how that's going to happen, but I suspect it is made of husk of a particular grain/crop)


----------



## planesleuth (18 Aug 2022)

_I cannot believe this thread!_ It's just a cup in a bin! Just do the world a favour and put it in the right bin, then go and enjoy your life. Why all the fuss for g--- sake!


----------



## J-G (18 Aug 2022)

planesleuth said:


> _I cannot believe this thread!_ It's just a cup in a bin! Just do the world a favour and put it in the right bin, then go and enjoy your life. Why all the fuss for g--- sake!


You obviously miss the point that it caused the serious issue of the legitimate contents of the bin to be refused and inappropriate sanctions being applied to the householder. It's NOT _just a cup in a bin!_


----------



## Julie (18 Aug 2022)

selectortone said:


> I got rid of a knackered old upright piano by taking it apart, breaking up the wooden parts that weren't worth keeping and topping up the bin before collection day over a few weeks. The cast iron string frame was too big for that, I had to take it to the dump. When I got there a gang of p*keys appeared from nowhere and had it out of the back of my estate car as soon as I opened the tailgate


Just wondering if when you smashed up the piano, did you feed the bits through a toilet seat !


----------



## shed9 (18 Aug 2022)

J-G said:


> You obviously miss the point that it caused the serious issue of the legitimate contents of the bin to be refused and inappropriate sanctions being applied to the householder. It's NOT _just a cup in a bin!_


At what point did you extract the '_it caused the serious issue of the legitimate contents of the bin to be refused and inappropriate sanctions being applied to the householder_' from the 'One Cup, Two Bins' film script?


----------



## Chris70 (18 Aug 2022)

Bingy man said:


> Not seen one for over £40 years - think you may of missed the cut off point to change them to coins lol


And another thing. What really annoys me is when people write “may of” instead of ‘may have’. Shocking! Shocking!

And the spelling, grammar and punctuation here is atrocious. What to do?

Ha ha ha


----------



## johna.clements (18 Aug 2022)

planesleuth said:


> _I cannot believe this thread!_ It's just a cup in a bin! Just do the world a favour and put it in the right bin, then go and enjoy your life. Why all the fuss for g--- sake!



There are problems if no one spots it and just the bin men spot.

If no one spots it it will go away with the garden waste and be composted. It will then end up in a garden and then make its way into the wider environment. 

If the householder did not spot the cup but the bin men did the bin would be refused. I do not know how often they empty these garden waste bins, maybe not as often as residual waste bins which are very two weeks here. Maybe the househoulder is getting the bin emptied because they expect to do a lot in the garden during the next period and need the space. Why should they have to store their garden waste in bin bags because there would be to much to put in the bin.

Also people have been fined for the wrong thing in the wrong bin. Why should the houdehoulder have the stress of appealing such a fine.


----------



## Bingy man (18 Aug 2022)

Chris70 said:


> And another thing. What really annoys me is when people write “may of” instead of ‘may have’. Shocking! Shocking!
> 
> And the spelling, grammar and punctuation here is atrocious. What to do?
> 
> Ha ha ha


And that’s why I left school at 15 yrs lol, thought my grammar was decent compared to the texts I get off my son eg r u cumin ova dad I’m ungry


----------



## sawtooth-9 (18 Aug 2022)

bp122 said:


> I agree, it did not warrant a post, but it's an off topic discussion (mainly a rant). It wasn't a clickbait (another thing I really hate, and IS a first world problem) which said "read this if you want a free Festool domino". In another life, this would have been a discussion in a pub!
> 
> The frustration of it has been built up on many instances where I have seen the simplest things done wrong and almost all of those have consequences which aren't good to the water / soil.
> 
> ...


I worked for a major UK household goods manufacturer here in Aus.
They did have a "food" division ( if you could call it food ! ), but I did not get involved in that division ( thank goodness )
The marketing managers would provide a brief for the packaging requirements. These were based on "what looked good " and the convenience for the major retail outlets.
Minimising the amount of packaging and it's impact on the environment was NEVER an issue. There was no interest in recycling.
I was glad to be out of it.
The volume and types of packaging is still a growing problem - so now it is just "green washed "


----------



## Noel (18 Aug 2022)

shed9 said:


> At what point did you extract the '_it caused the serious issue of the legitimate contents of the bin to be refused and inappropriate sanctions being applied to the householder_' from the 'One Cup, Two Bins' film script?



The bin has been arrested......


----------



## JohnT (19 Aug 2022)

Glad I kept my rant to myself.


----------



## JimJay (19 Aug 2022)

J-G said:


> You obviously miss the point that it caused the serious issue of the legitimate contents of the bin to be refused and inappropriate sanctions being applied to the householder. It's NOT _just a cup in a bin!_


It IS just a cup in a bin - and you're missing the main point: just when did the tail start wagging the dog in the UK Rubbish Wars? 

You pay the council for this "service" but you're expected to follow whatever diktats they choose to impose on you, presumably to fit in with what results in the largest income stream for them and the least inconvenience for the recycling companies. The talk of sanctions, and even fines, is ludicrous and it's amazing to see just what nonsense the Great British Public will put up with if it's introduced slowly and surreptitiously enough - "boiling frogs" anyone?

I was in England for a month recently, clearing my house ready for auction: having been paying council tax for years for literally nothing, I still had to make numerous trips to the nearest, but still rather distant and deliberately badly-signposted, tip since there was only one "general waste" bin collection in that time and the strictures on exactly what was, and wasn't, "acceptable" in the multi-hued recycling bins were pretty unfathomable even to my neighbours.

How much energy and potable water is wasted cleaning jars and bottles so that the recycling companies can maximise their profits? Where I now live jars and bottles are reused many times and only recycled when no longer useable, although it's becoming harder as producers pinch pennies with single-use screw caps on jars and beer bottles, thinner glass and some, such as Hellman's, using label glue that doesn't come off in the wash but leaves a sticky residue on the glass.

It's bad enough being bullied by the mediocre and self-serving politicians we have these days without being victimised by "refuse operatives" in black trenchcoats and dark glasses......


----------



## J-G (19 Aug 2022)

JimJay said:


> It IS just a cup in a bin - and you're missing the main point: just when did the tail start wagging the dog in the UK Rubbish Wars?


I can't agree (as you might expect) - All your points are valid BUT that is a totally separate argument. You have to deal with rules AS THEY ARE not as you would like them to be. By all means lobby for change but in the meantime abide by the rules!


----------



## JimJay (19 Aug 2022)

J-G said:


> I can't agree (as you might expect) - All your points are valid BUT that is a totally separate argument. You have to deal with rules AS THEY ARE not as you would like them to be. By all means lobby for change but in the meantime abide by the rules!


Ja - I voz only following orders ...

Keep abiding by stupid rules and they'll never change!


----------



## Bob Chapman (19 Aug 2022)

What about the role of the bin men in this? Wouldn't the simplest and most sensible course have been to take the cup out rather than refuse the whole bin?


----------



## JimJay (19 Aug 2022)

Bob Chapman said:


> What about the role of the bin men in this? Wouldn't the simplest and most sensible course have been to take the cup out rather than refuse the whole bin?


Give some creep a little bit of power, especially over someone he envies, and he turns into a jobsworth on the spot....


----------



## bp122 (19 Aug 2022)

JimJay said:


> It IS just a cup in a bin - and you're missing the main point: just when did the tail start wagging the dog in the UK Rubbish Wars?
> 
> You pay the council for this "service" but you're expected to follow whatever diktats they choose to impose on you, presumably to fit in with what results in the largest income stream for them and the least inconvenience for the recycling companies. The talk of sanctions, and even fines, is ludicrous and it's amazing to see just what nonsense the Great British Public will put up with if it's introduced slowly and surreptitiously enough - "boiling frogs" anyone?
> 
> ...


Amazing how badly misinformed people are!

Council tax, is NOT for people to come and clear someone's house of rubbish they have accumulated for 30 years!

Council tax is for other services like Fire, Police, adult social care and normal bin waste, plus a few other services.

Blame them for not doing enough all you want, but would you call your mate with a pick up truck and a few cans of water when something is on fire? No, you call the fire service.

I understand the tendency to blame everyone, especially the people in charge for all the problems we have.
Yes, politicians are selfish, but I ask this, when was the last time any of us genuinely thought we'll do a better job at that and actually done anything?
No, because it is easier to complain rather than do something that makes a difference.

I am the last person to join the politics to do anything, but I get it. It's not easy. Countries don't have any money, people don't follow guidelines, so rules are imposed. They don't r follow the rules, so fines are imposed. If you do something good for someone, someone else gets pineappled off.

Yes, companies try to save cost, that's what a business is. But they are still the people best equipped to do what needs to be done.


----------



## bp122 (19 Aug 2022)

Bob Chapman said:


> What about the role of the bin men in this? Wouldn't the simplest and most sensible course have been to take the cup out rather than refuse the whole bin?


The bin men are just following the instructions there. My neighbor in my previous house never bothered to sort her bin out. She threw everything into recycling. When the bin men refused the bin, she lost her lid and complained to me and I showed her our bin and offered to help get hers in order. She agreed and was grateful. 

After that, I noticed that the bin men took our bin normally, but checked hers for about 2 to 3 months before taking it.

Reason why they refuse it is that unlike steel recycling, not everything else can be picked of my a magnet. So it causes a lot of extra work to sort out the cardboard from the plastics from aluminium from glass. 

Put it this way, if I were in a restaurant and there is a piece of glass in my food, I'd stop eating it. I wouldn't chance the fact that it may be the only piece. 

Same way, if there is something non recycling and potentially dangerous in the pile, they wouldn't risk their crushing / sorting equipment, which do cost a lot.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Aug 2022)

Bob Chapman said:


> What about the role of the bin men in this? Wouldn't the simplest and most sensible course have been to take the cup out rather than refuse the whole bin?


The recycle men wouldn't take my neighbour's garden waste bin. She wheeled it from two feet inside her boundary to two feet outside it at just after 9.00am as the lorry approached, and they wouldn't take it as it wasn't there two hours earlier. Apparently they have to be out at 7.00am to be on their list - how anyone knows whether they are there then or not, who knows.


----------



## johna.clements (19 Aug 2022)

Bob Chapman said:


> What about the role of the bin men in this? Wouldn't the simplest and most sensible course have been to take the cup out rather than refuse the whole bin?


If you have to get so many roads done by the end of your shift, would you sort peoples rubbish for them and maybe not get to some streets or do you empty all the correctly filled bins and get to the end of your round.


----------



## shed9 (19 Aug 2022)

JimJay said:


> Give some creep a little bit of power, especially over someone he envies, and he turns into a jobsworth on the spot....


A lot to unpack there...


----------



## bp122 (19 Aug 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> The recycle men wouldn't take my neighbour's garden waste bin. She wheeled it from two feet inside her boundary to two feet outside it at just after 9.00am as the lorry approached, and they wouldn't take it as it wasn't there two hours earlier. Apparently they have to be out at 7.00am to be on their list - how anyone knows whether they are there then or not, who knows.


That does sound a bit severe. Especially if it was that close. 

Our bin men are very understanding. I put out the bins on Sunday night, as many others on our street. But there have been very few occasions where I have forgotten, but these guys have made the effort to wheel it out and empty it when it wasn't really their job to do that, unless someone is on their list for extra assistance (elderly / disabled residents)


----------



## JimJay (19 Aug 2022)

bp122 said:


> Amazing how badly misinformed people are!
> 
> Council tax, is NOT for people to come and clear someone's house of rubbish they have accumulated for 30 years!
> 
> ...


You're right, it IS amazing how badly informed some people are - I wonder if they're the same people who don't bother to read/listen to what other people have to say but simply trot out their "answer" to a question which wasn't asked..

Of course Council Tax doesn't buy anyone a free service to clear a house, regardless of whether it's full of rubbish or decent items which are of value and, more importantly, of use to people who need them. Luckily, Freecycle exists to ensure that such things don't simply end up in some landfill in a far distant country, although apparently the Fire Brigade, Police and Social Services also become mysteriously involved, and ludicrous comments about mates with pick-up trucks appear, when high horses are let out to graze.... 
It's of course silly to blame the Council for the ridiculous rules and regulations regarding refuse bins, after all it's not as though we pay the beggars handsomely to empty them for us, is it? The councils are the ones who discovered what the rest of us already knew, namely that they weren't capable of organising waste collection so what did they do: get their act into gear to provide the services their paymasters needed - or farm them out to private companies and allow those companies to tie them into contracts that might save a few bob but don't actually provide the services that the taxpayers need and in the way that best suits those taxpayers?

Luckily, I no longer live in the UK but instead in the poorest country in the EU; somehow local councils here, REALLY cash-strapped, manage to provide the services that modern-day Brits can only dream of: our bins don't get emptied once a fortnight/month but three times a week; the Rubbish Stasi don't check to see if any "contraband" is in there, they just empty them; if you've got too much, you leave it beside the bin.....and it miraculously also gets taken; in addition, there are large municipal bins every few hundred metres where you can leave furniture etc as well as household waste and off it duly goes three times a week. You can leave old appliances etc beside your bins and the local totters will happily pick it up as they pass, with nary a LA snooper knocking on your door. We have cops, we have firemen, we even have ambulances which come when you need them rather than a couple of days later. The equivalent of council tax in our village is a princely £30 a year....and that even includes subsidised firewood for the old folks every winter. Yeah, we know it's bad for the environment but the oldies still find it a more palatable option than freezing to death....

It's all well and good to harp on about "doing something yourself" rather than complaining about the people you're paying to do it for you, who've volunteered - and indeed insisted - that they are competent to do it but what would your employer, assuming that you have one, think about you taking your salary every month and then telling him that it was up to him to do your job for you if he wanted it done?


----------



## bp122 (19 Aug 2022)

JimJay said:


> You're right, it IS amazing how badly informed some people are - I wonder if they're the same people who don't bother to read/listen to what other people have to say but simply trot out their "answer" to a question which wasn't asked..
> 
> Of course Council Tax doesn't buy anyone a free service to clear a house, regardless of whether it's full of rubbish or decent items which are of value and, more importantly, of use to people who need them. Luckily, Freecycle exists to ensure that such things don't simply end up in some landfill in a far distant country, although apparently the Fire Brigade, Police and Social Services also become mysteriously involved, and ludicrous comments about mates with pick-up trucks appear, when high horses are let out to graze....
> It's of course silly to blame the Council for the ridiculous rules and regulations regarding refuse bins, after all it's not as though we pay the beggars handsomely to empty them for us, is it? The councils are the ones who discovered what the rest of us already knew, namely that they weren't capable of organising waste collection so what did they do: get their act into gear to provide the services their paymasters needed - or farm them out to private companies and allow those companies to tie them into contracts that might save a few bob but don't actually provide the services that the taxpayers need and in the way that best suits those taxpayers?
> ...


You are indeed comparing apples and oranges. The council tax cost in the village you live in may as well be £30 a year. If it is indeed the poorest country in the EU, the minimum wage is also not what it is in the UK. Minimum wage is high in the UK than there, so everything you think that has any input from a salaried person (product or service) is more expensive, remarkably so.

For example, India's Mars mission cost a fraction of what NASA's cost, that doesn't mean they are the same.

Coming to the frequency of collection, this is a genuine question and not an argument or a dig, do you think the quantity of waste is more or collection capacity per instance is less? If they are both the same as the UK, do you think there is an issue with the efficiency?


----------



## shed9 (19 Aug 2022)

bp122 said:


> No, because it is easier to complain rather than do something that makes a difference.


See original post in this thread. 

(your original post in this thread)


----------



## Lefley (20 Aug 2022)

God, so when I come visit from Canada, and some loser cuts me off or Zilch-Wedlock me off. All I have to do is follow him home, wait til he puts his rubish out for collection. Then throw a cup in the bin and report him anonymously? That’s it!


----------



## sawtooth-9 (20 Aug 2022)

Noel said:


> The bin has been arrested......


I thought body parts should go in the re-cycle bin ?


----------



## Lefley (20 Aug 2022)

bp122 said:


> You are indeed comparing apples and oranges. The council tax cost in the village you live in may as well be £30 a year. If it is indeed the poorest country in the EU, the minimum wage is also not what it is in the UK. Minimum wage is high in the UK than there, so everything you think that has any input from a salaried person (product or service) is more expensive, remarkably so.
> 
> For example, India's Mars mission cost a fraction of what NASA's cost, that doesn't mean they are the same.
> 
> Coming to the frequency of collection, this is a genuine question and not an argument or a dig, do you think the quantity of waste is more or collection capacity per instance is less? If they are both the same as the UK, do you think there is an issue with the efficiency?


I’ve read a lot of disturbing things with recycle that I don’t know if true or not. Here in Canada we have recycle bins at dump and everything, but the dump guys says when the days over most of those bins just get dumped in landfill. To expensive to send recycle stuff to cities to process as we live in a rural area. So we stand at dump sorting all our cardboard and plastic. Thinking we are doing good, just to have it thrown out when we leave! They get away with it as they take a peak in and say oh wrong type of plastic or tape on cardboard so they garbage the whole dumpster.


----------



## Hpps (20 Aug 2022)

bp122 said:


> Today I was getting everything ready for our usual Monday bin collection. Emptied out in house recycling bin into the blue lid one. My wife also handed me a dead sunflower to put in our garden waste (brown) bin. I opened the bin to chick the dead sunflower and to my surprise, I found this.
> 
> View attachment 141714
> 
> ...


In their defense, if they were not from round your way then they may have thought it was the correct bin without looking in it. Our recycling bin is brown and garden waste green. At least it was in a bin and they at least tried to keep your village tidy.
I too live in a village and the thing I dislike the most about it is the way other villagans moan, puppy and complain at every opportunity about the most pathetic of things like this. 

Get over it, move on


----------



## Spectric (20 Aug 2022)

planesleuth said:


> _I cannot believe this thread!_ It's just a cup in a bin! Just do the world a favour and put it in the right bin


This is the bottom line of so many issues the enviroment faces, if only it was just one cup but the big issues are nothing more than the sum of a load of smaller issues. We would not have the sewage issues if it was just one tuurd but it is a few turds from one household multiplied by many households multiplied by many towns and so on so the system cannot cope and raw sewage goes into the waterways.


----------



## whatknot (21 Aug 2022)

On a slightly different but on a similar subject of wrong bin, we like many others do not have the luxury of a place to store recycle bins or black bags we have to keep them inside as we are direct onto the footpath in a village

Black bags are contained in a seagull proof sack which we have to pay for, black bags once a week and recycling once a fortnight 

I returned home the other week to find the bin men had been, leaving my anti seagull bag attached to wall outside, I went to bring it in to find some moron of a dog owner had dumped their dog poo in a bag in my anti seagull bag, what kind of an silly person does that? its bad enough they allow their dogs to pee up my front door (or worse) several times I have come to bring in the bag to find a stream of dog pee leading away from it, so they stand there and let their dogs pee up it, do they have any brains at all

There is a bin less than 100 feet away just to make matters worse


----------



## Bingy man (21 Aug 2022)

Lazy, no respect , and possibly of limited intelligence, you would think as a dog owner they are aware of where the bins are but just can’t be bothered to walk that 100 yards , absolutely no excuse for that


----------

